# Obscene Green got some new kicks and a girl friend



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 6, 2021)

I picked up this killer rear slick from @Hoagie57 for my Rollfast "Obscene Green" goes perfect with the front tire. I also found this little gem "Sweet Pea"to keep him company.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2021)

Check out these Gen U Wine recap cheater slicks. Recapped and sold by the local Good Year store. Went thru a few sets of these during the time I owned this Sleeper.   🤣  They ain't worth a darn on freshly fallen small snow flakes though.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 6, 2021)

@GTs58 Real muscle. What did that have under the hood?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @GTs58 Real muscle. What did that have under the hood?




A haulin 390 butted up to a BW T-10. It sure fooled a bunch of 383 Roadrunners and 396 auto Camaros.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 6, 2021)

Love it!  The Nomad of Ford!


----------

